# 12-3-06 Hybrids



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The wind was going right through us this afternoon! Not much happening, but we each got a couple. All fish came off 3oz spoons. Cant wait until spring!


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

From the Dam?


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

did these fish come on the kentucy side of meldahl? did you try for any sauger? or where you only targeting the hybrids? just wondering if the fishing has picked up any at the dam?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Rooster, great fish!
Do you have any idea the water temp? I have another forum where they suggest you can't catch hybrids when the water temp is below 50, and I'm going to use you as an example, if indeed the water temp is below 50.
I'm assuming you were casting the spoons across the face of the dam as the water came out of gates?
Thanks for any info.
LMJeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The fishing was very slow for both hybrids and eyes. I doubt that I will make the trip again until spring.

50 degrees is a good cut-off point, but there are no absolute rules for the crazy hybrids. They simply dont seem to follow any pattern. Ive gone fishless during days under perfect conditions, and have been in all day blitzes when I did not expect to catch anything. The bite can turn-on in a second, and turn-off just as fast. I usually dont make the trip unless the river is below 20 feet, and above 55 degrees. However, I would not be too surprised to hear that there was a topwater blitz with ice on the river during flood conditions. Crazy fish!

Here is a great site to get river stages and temps:

http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/projects/locks/cam/


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> if indeed the water temp is below 50


LMJ, when I was fishing Sunday the river temp was 48 on the bank below Meldahl.

We didn't catch any hybrids but managed a few white bass.



CW


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMJ, Im suprised you and rooster agree on the cold weather bite being off, as some of my best days have been all through the winter since thats when the hybrids start feeding heavily on the shad that are dieing or forced into WWD areas. But I will agree with the here now, gone in a minute of them. White bass are the same way. But with colder temps, the shad will really start to school tighter as that is one way to stay warmer. This will keep all the active feeders still feeding , its all about the food supply....  

Salmonid


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I've never really fished the dam hard in water temps below 50. The birds a a BIG problem. In colder weather, they are thick in the area by the dam, and they seem to think that spoons are tasty. NOT fun to get off the hook!


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

You have had to take a bird off the end of a spoon? Lol, man I bet that's a sight.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Mark, I can't speak from experience, but your reasoning sounds, well, sound! 
Anyone hear from Cadyshac lately, he's been dialing them in! 
Thanks for the feedback Rooster, I always wondered about the birds liking the looks of your lure, I could see that being a bit of a problem........
Of course, with Salmonid's reasoning, if there are birds, then there must be shad, and that leads to "fish on!"
BMF, thanks for PM, and Terry, Always a pleasure to hear from you!
Hey, check out our Cumberland post on "out of state", we had a decent go of it last weekend.
God bless,
Jeff


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

As nice as it was last week, the Hybrids were chasing Shad And Shiners all around Portsmouth. It was the most amazing week I'd had in a long time.Even up the Scioto River they were hammering everything from Zoom Flukes on top to spoons & twisters on bottom. I even stayed out past dark a few nights using a light on a Launcher Float trailing finesse minnows and sluggos. Then the water comes up and they quit.It was the best November I can remember fishing for them in 10 years. But with the rising water, so came the Saugers and Walleyes back to Greenup Dam. What a week. Sorry to go on like this but I needed to share. I just feel so lucky to be able to live so close to two very good rivers to fish for them. Thanks,,Dave


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Sounds like great fishing, Dave!
LMJ


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a feeling they would be busting topwaters last week. I'm sure it's too cold now, but with that warm spell the water had to be warm too. Several years ago a bunch of stripers came in all thru the 1st few weeks of Nov, only on topwaters, way out. If you didn't get one on in the 1st few cranks, you had to cast again. Those 80-100 yd hard casts.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Jimmy, I remember you and me with the pink flukes standing in our coveralls. lotsof november stripes. So how you been, we need to fish old timer!


----------

